# Plant 1



## TK02 (Oct 13, 2014)

First plant. This one is the smallest. I know the pictures are awful. I need to read further into this thread on how to take a picture 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## TK02 (Oct 13, 2014)

This is my second plant 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## TK02 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here is my beauty 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## dashthomas (Oct 14, 2014)

Looks like it's growing well. You have to make sure that you are feeding it well though to maintain its health. Some weeds are turning yellow, other just stop growing, and those are because of lack of vitamins. Keep us posted with your plant, and let's see how big it will grow.


----------

